# The Worldtimer, you got to love it



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

​
*Frédérique Constant is a company that loves to put a fresh twist into classic ideasand classic designs. With that in mind, we are delighted to present the exciting newWorldtimer Manufacture collection.

*In days gone by, it was the "man about town" whohad the respect and admiration of his peers. These fine gentlemen wore pinstripe suits, withcolourful ties, shiny shoes and invariably a classywristwatch. Nowadays, the man about town hasbecome a man of the world, and while the clothesmay have changed, the presence of a handsome, classic, elegant watch is still very much part of thegentleman's ensemble.








​
The Worldtimer's three-part case is made of handpolished stainless steel that shines like the sun. A convex sapphire crystal and see-through caseback give a glimpse of the intricate inner workingsof this incredible timepiece. The dial comes in silver, with a beautifully engravedguilloché design or an amazingly detailed worldmap in the center. Hand polished black oxidized hands compliment the guilloché center, while hand polished blue hands accompany the worldmap and luminous indexes.

Both of these limited edition models have a datecounter at the 6 o'clock position, as well as a 24-hour disc with day-night indication. Befitting theman of the world's persona, the Worldtimer's dialalso displays a 24-city disc, one for each of the 24 time zones in our world.






​
The genius of the Worldtimer Manufacture lies in its simplicity of use. All functions can be accessed simply by using the crown; there are no extra push buttons sticking out from the ultra-smooth and polished sides of the case. The Worldtimer function can be achieved simply by selecting the desired city and placing it at the 12 o'clock position on the dial. Internal discs automatically synchronize, and after that, it's possible to see what time it is in any of the 24 cities on the dial. In addition, thin discs also indicate at a glance whether it's day (white disc) or night (black disc). With an eye to the most intricate detail, the designers of the Worldtimer Manufacture collection even selected watch straps that exude all-world style. You can choose from a black alligator strap with a stainless steel buckle, or add a dash of color with a navy alligator strap with off-white stitching and a stainless steel buckle. What can you give the person who has everything?






​
"Time" is the answer, and in the case of the Frédérique Constant Worldtimer Manufacture collection, you'll be giving a truly limited edition of time in the form of one of these classic watches. Both models mentioned here are part of a limited edition collection of just 1888 pieces. Each Worldtimer is presented in a classic wooden gift box, with an engraved limited edition plate verifying its authenticity.

All this and more is available at a price that could surprise even the most seasoned of fine watch enthusiasts.
*
Related link: *Frédérique Constant | The Brand


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the price. More importantly; if I have to choose one of the two, do I choose this model or the upcoming Alpina Worldtimer?


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Another beautiful design from FC. Can't wait to see this in person.


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

That's a beautiful watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## jzen (Sep 26, 2009)

Same size as the classic manufacture? Wished it was smaller. 40mm or a thinner case would be perfect.


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

While I have no doubt that it is true Manufacture movement, I do notice that it's likely the same base movement as the Manufacture on the new Alpina Worldtimer. 

The arrangement of the dial including that circular date that overlap the 6 o'clock portion. Then the movement itself, take away the different rotor design and the blue screws, the construction is almost spot-on same as the Alpina Worldtimer. Is this a correct assumption?

PS Not an indictment against this model at all...it has its own characteristic. Just curious...although the one big thing I wish it has is lume on the hand (although it does seem to have circular lume dot for the time...but not the hands) so I can read the time at night.


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

Dear All,

As you know Frederique Constant is our brand for classical watches and Alpina for sports watches. Both brands share the base movements and production facilities in Geneva. We personalize the movements to standards for each brand. That's why decoration, rotors, screws are different. So, indeed the Worldtimer for Frederique Constant and Alpina use the same base movement. Meanwhile, please note that the diameter of the Worldtime Module on the Alpina is larger than Frederique Constant as cases for Alpina are bigger.


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

Both are at same price: Euro 2695


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

PeterStas said:


> Both are at same price: Euro 2695


Peter, Thanks for the clarification.

As many bloggers already noted, the price for both Alpina and FC Worldtimer are arguably the most reasonable manufacture worldtimer in business. Sadly, I cannot find them at my local AD in Bangkok. Even if I do, I have a feeling that the price will be considerably higher than 2695 euro.

Do Hong Kong or Singapore AD carry them?


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Peter, you're killing us. You send out these press releases and make us wait. I'm still waiting for the Alpina Worldtimer but am glad that they haven't hit the stores in Canada yet because now I can check out the FC Worldtimer. The engraved world map is stunning.


----------



## seaking (Sep 11, 2011)

@ghibil Hi Singapore AD does carry the FC, check out the Hour glass


----------

